# Big Sticks Only Pass Outcome



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

After 2 months and a trip around half of this great country, the Big Sticks Only Pass came to an end at Don Francisco's shop on Saturday, 12/6/08. It was there that I met Barry (nyisles) and Lew (Don Francisco) for the first time and we made the final swaps. Afterwards we hung around, watched some college football, shot the sh*t and smoked some of the Don Francisco cigars - first time for me. I had 3 cigars while there and each one was better than the last! :thumb:

Now for the pictures. The first 3 are a combination of the bomb Lew hit me with when I first walked through the door - a great old cigar mold and 3D cigar book (for my collection) and a bunch of incredible sticks that took care of most of my wish list (Padron 80th Anni, Tat Frank, God of Fire, etc...) :faint: - and some additional sticks for the pass (they all got mixed togther). I was definitely caught off guard and blown away by this hit. :jaw: :yield:

The 4th picture are the puts by nyisles - he sucks at math too as he only took one stick, a Padilla but left this bounty. Very generous bro! :fish: :thumb:

The 5th picture shows some surprise pass tag-alongs from smokinj & sofaman - thanx so much guys! :hail:

The next six pics are the outcome of the pass (minus Lew's, Barry's & the extras). What started with about 38 sticks ended up with almost 70 great sticks! Many that I have not tried and several that are completely new to me - looking forward to enjoying them all! :whoo: :shocked: :clap2:
:
And the last pic shows my purchases before leaving DF - a few Big Ben 6x60 maduros, a couple Custom Blend torps, some double-wrapper corojo-maduros and a couple maduro robustos. :smoke2:

It was just a great afternoon and a perfect ending to a great pass. Should any of you choose to do a pass, be sure to count me in! Thanx again to all the great BOTL that took part and made this pass a success! :cheer2: :first: :yo:

Mike (mhlatke)


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Most excellent


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Good stuff! Looks like everyone had fun.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very cool! Thanks for including me.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow what a great pass...looks like you got some very nice ones from this pass.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy [email protected]!!! Awesome sticks there!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow Mike!! That is a great "home-coming"!! :eeek::clap2:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice selection--- all look stellar--you will be busy. Could not have happened to a better BOTL....Lew is a generous BOTL and everyone that meets Lew need to keep your eyes open 24/7 when around him.
Nice to hear you guy's met up and enjpyed your day together--Football and Cegars--woo hooo!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice ending to a great pass that I was involved in.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

I saw this a few hours ago.. then I passed out.. 

what a collection.. some fantastic sticks there and that cigar mold is an awesome add to any collection..


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is nice, the cigar mold is cool


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice man you gotta nice there


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks agian for letting me in the Pass!!!


----------



## nizzo (Aug 1, 2008)

Looks nice


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet pass. some great smokes


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

Outstanding. Just outstanding.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

amazing pass outcome!!!


----------

